# Exercises to strengthen your mountain muscles



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Hiking is pretty good at hitting the majors. Ankle strength, feet, calves and quads all benefit alot.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Squats and lunges. Weights are not necessary to start out. Also read on proper form and stretching.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Hiking is pretty good at hitting the majors. Ankle strength, feet, calves and quads all benefit alot.


In Colorado this is probably true but in a lot of places in the country hiking is just walking which (and I dont care how the fuck you look at it) is not exercise and it doesn't do shit. 

If you belong to a gym try and find that machine that looks like a really short escalator. It is NOT the stairmaster machines, it actually looks like steps that are moving. Get on that thing. Do like 5 min at first, then try and get to 10 min. Then grab a 15 pound dumbell and carry that when you go on there. You'll never be tired when you snowboard again from my experience anyway.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a nationally certified personal trainer. I'm also a kinesiology major for sports care and physical therapy, so here are my two cents:

you want to do exercises on balance ball/pads. Building up muscle memory is the most important, and obviously the best way is on a board itself, but being on balance pads/balls gives your muscles the twitch memory of having to balance/stabilize, making it easier once you're on a board again. Doing strength exercises (squats) while working those twitch muscles will help simulate the same stresses as when on a board while building up strength and conditioning.

Basically any leg exercise you would do in the gym will build up lower body strength. Don't be afraid to throw in some dead lifts as well, those will develop and strengthen your hamstrings and lower back, while squats will build your quads, glutes, and calves. But I agree with ttchad, squats and lunges are most beneficial 

*key note:* If you want REAL progressive results, stay the f*** off the cardio machines. There are a list of reasons why doing cardio outside is WAY more beneficial. And quite frankly, Frozen is wrong. Walking at a constant rate will burn more calories than a spurratic run (i.e. slow jog...run...slow down again...run again), but unfortunately you're not a middle aged woman with excess body fat that just needs to lose calories, so that will not help so much (or so I assume)


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> And quite frankly, Frozen is wrong. Walking at a constant rate will burn more calories than a spurratic run (i.e. slow jog...run...slow down again...run again


Well that's unfair to say. I wasn't comparing walking to "spurratic" running. I said walking doesn't do shit. Neither does spurratic running apparently.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Well that's unfair to say. I wasn't comparing walking to "spurratic" running. I said walking doesn't do shit. Neither does spurratic running apparently.


Walking burns more calories, spurratic running develops muscle conditioning if you're trying to shorten your mile time. both can help, just in different ways, but you're right I kinda cornered you haha :laugh:


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> I'm a nationally certified personal trainer. I'm also a kinesiology major for sports care and physical therapy, so here are my two cents:
> 
> you want to do exercises on balance ball/pads. Building up muscle memory is the most important, and obviously the best way is on a board itself, but being on balance pads/balls gives your muscles the twitch memory of having to balance/stabilize, making it easier once you're on a board again. Doing strength exercises (squats) while working those twitch muscles will help simulate the same stresses as when on a board while building up strength and conditioning.
> 
> ...


When I read the OP question the first place I went is squats and deadlifts. Then I realized that the OP is likely a casual exerciser and that they aren't going to do squats and deadlifts.

You're *a nationally certified personal trainer and also a kinesiology major for sports care and physical therapy* so you know that new people are afraid of squats and deadlifts.

Just explain to me how getting on the stairs of infinity with or without a 15 lb dumbell is bad advice. That shit ISN'T cardio in my opinion. I've done it and it is very difficult and not in a cardio sense.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Just explain to me how getting on the stairs of infinity with or without a 15 lb dumbell is bad advice. That shit ISN'T cardio in my opinion. I've done it and it is very difficult and not in a cardio sense.


In the end, any advice for exercise is good advice! (don't get technical on me) Plus he asked what are the best, so I answered. Scared...then man the fuck up, or quit complaining. I say cardio machines are BAD because A.) The atmosphere in which you're training is not the same, especially when it's an air conditioned/filtered gym. Ever try running in the gym, then outside and realized it's way fuckin harder? Another reason for that is, the motions the machine creates eliminates any extra work your muscles would benefit from. Eventually, the machine will end up moving your legs for you, thus becoming counter productive, which is why walking up hill trails is more productive. My cardio on machines consists of me wearing my weight vest on the stair machine/running. Any form of cardio is beneficial in the long run, but doing the same exercises outside will give you *much* more results because you will be using more muscles, harder.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> In the end, any advice for exercise is good advice! (don't get technical on me) Plus he asked what are the best, so I answered. Scared...then man the fuck up, or quit complaining. I say cardio machines are BAD because A.) The atmosphere in which you're training is not the same, especially when it's an air conditioned/filtered gym. *Ever try running in the gym, then outside and realized it's way fuckin harder? Another reason for that is, the motions the machine creates eliminates any extra work your muscles would benefit from. Eventually, the machine will end up moving your legs for you*, thus becoming counter productive, which is why walking up hill trails is more productive. My cardio on machines consists of me wearing my weight vest on the stair machine/running. Any form of cardio is beneficial in the long run, but doing the same exercises outside will give you *much* more results because you will be using more muscles, harder.


Oh yes, I definately have and this only applies to treadmills. I'm talking about the stairs that keep going around and around that you never addressed. Fuck it, SHUAN WHIT!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Oh yes, I definately have and this only applies to treadmills. I'm talking about the stairs that keep going around and around that you never addressed. Fuck it, SHUAN WHIT!


Only machines I can think of that have stairs like that, are the stepper machines which I've only seen over weight moms use, where they have their feet close and make small steppin motions, the elliptical machines, or the stair master so I guess I'm having trouble picturing it? Nah Travis Rice. haha


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

It looks like this thing.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Frozen said:


> It looks like this thing.


THAT is a stairmaster! Same damn thing that I said I use my weighted vest on loooooool. Basically what you were saying with the dumbells gets the effect as I would while wearing my vest. Well that was a fuckin circle haha


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

[email protected]

As a PT, would you be able to speak to the benefits of 

1. Yoga
2. Slacklining

I don't lift much weights (I find it boring, I will however do a number of pushup, sit up, pull up routines next to my standard 2-3 times a week run). 

I know yoga is good for riding - I'm assuming slacklining would be beneficial as well (mostly for the balance aspect right)? Just adding to the conversation...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> [email protected]
> 
> As a PT, would you be able to speak to the benefits of
> 
> ...


Yoga will give you great flexibility, and muscle conditioning while teaching you awesome breathing techniques(one of the most over looked important aspects for fitness). I personally don't have the patience for it, but I don't deny it's benefits. Slacklining will be good for working your twitch muscles for adjustment responses, and will also condition them to not cramp out as fast like yoga. I think Yoga will be the dominating training factor


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> THAT is a stairmaster! Same damn thing that I said I use my weighted vest on loooooool. Basically what you were saying with the dumbells gets the effect as I would while wearing my vest. Well that was a fuckin circle haha












This is a stairmaster, but you're right. At this point we're saying the same thing. And SHuan Whitr!!!!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Frozen said:


> This is a stairmaster, but you're right. At this point we're saying the same thing. And SHuan Whitr!!!!


That is the ugliest stair master ever. We refer to the things you pictured earlier as stair masters. It has stairs. and it's the master. bam stairmaster!


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> It has stairs. and it's the master. bam stairmaster!


Lol. Discussion/Argument over and I love you.


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't forget core strength! 

It's not about rocking a six pack under your gear but the often forgotten fact that a strong core is key to staying maneuverable on your stick.

Get yourself into a pilates class at your gym and try to go at least twice a week. You'll get core strength and increased flexibility. From my own exp, it made me feel stronger (and lighter) on my board and helped me ride strong through the end of the day. 

Core strength and flexibility are as important for your riding as as having strong legs. 

And try not to stare at the women in the class...dont be that guy


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Make a balance board.

There are lots of different types. 

The pictured one, a Sphere and ring board being the hardest to ride.

TT


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Make a balance board.
> 
> There are lots of different types.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck timmy is that you?! I tottaly would if it is. Squats and deadlifts IMO and hiking if you have the terrain for it. And mountain biking and cross-country skiing because why not.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Hiking and jogging. Strengthen your endurance so that you can't lose breathe easily.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's pretty simple, and applies to everyday life and not just snowboarding. Do all of your compound exercises (Bench press, squat, deadlift, etc). Concentrate on your body pretty much equally and only compensating for parts that are lacking. Don't spend too much time worry about legs only or upper body only etc. That is a huge mistake most people make, they don't work their legs, or they worry too much about their arms, etc. 

Like mentioned you need good core strength. Utilize proper form and just get in good all around shape with decent strength. Mixing in some yoga will help with flexibility and breathing as mentioned. 

Your body should work as one, not seperate muscle groups. Isolation exercises are a great tool for body building and rehab, but that isn't how your muscles act in real world scenarios. You use your core muscles along with other major groups together for smooth and fluid movements. Tune your whole body, train for a healthy daily life, and not just one portion of your body.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Chance42 said:


> It's pretty simple, and applies to everyday life and not just snowboarding. Do all of your compound exercises (Bench press, squat, deadlift, etc). Concentrate on your body pretty much equally and only compensating for parts that are lacking. Don't spend too much time worry about legs only or upper body only etc. That is a huge mistake most people make, they don't work their legs, or they worry too much about their arms, etc.
> 
> Like mentioned you need good core strength. Utilize proper form and just get in good all around shape with decent strength. Mixing in some yoga will help with flexibility and breathing as mentioned.
> 
> Your body should work as one, not seperate muscle groups. Isolation exercises are a great tool for body building and rehab, but that isn't how your muscles act in real world scenarios. You use your core muscles along with other major groups together for smooth and fluid movements. Tune your whole body, train for a healthy daily life, and not just one portion of your body.


Something tells me you're that guy who does CrossFit. Anyways Timmy's picture of the balance board reminds me of making your own balance bars. this is a link from SnowboardingAddiction.com, they offer this forum discounts so it shouldn't be an issue if i post it since it's free =P

Balance Bar Training (Regular) - Snowboard Addiction - YouTube


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Something tells me you're that guy who does CrossFit. Anyways Timmy's picture of the balance board reminds me of making your own balance bars. this is a link from SnowboardingAddiction.com, they offer this forum discounts so it shouldn't be an issue if i post it since it's free =P
> 
> Balance Bar Training (Regular) - Snowboard Addiction - YouTube


Haha, fuck no. I used to do the whole bodybuilding thing, but when I came up against natural plateaus I was ok without making "that" commitment. I believe in chest days (especially the ladies kind, oh yes), tri and bi days, back days, leg days. I just believe that you should put equal emphasis on every muscle group, unless one is lacking. I hate seeing the chicken legs with 20 inch arms, no neck, but a 38 inch chest, etc. As someone that does physical work everyday, having your entire body in shape when doing anything physical > concentrating on one area. That's all I'm saying man, don't overdue the legs, take care of everything, just not all at once.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Chance42 said:


> Haha, fuck no. I used to do the whole bodybuilding thing, but when I came up against natural plateaus I was ok without making "that" commitment. I believe in chest days (especially the ladies kind, oh yes), tri and bi days, back days, leg days. I just believe that you should put equal emphasis on every muscle group, unless one is lacking. I hate seeing the chicken legs with 20 inch arms, no neck, but a 38 inch chest, etc. As someone that does physical work everyday, having your entire body in shape when doing anything physical > concentrating on one area. That's all I'm saying man, don't overdue the legs, take care of everything, just not all at once.


Haha I completely get what you're saying. I specialize in body building, but I also used to be in the Army, so I also know how important it is to apply exercises that go along with everyday things. I like to apply plyometrics along with my training to make up for it


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Chance42 said:


> Haha, fuck no. I used to do the whole bodybuilding thing, but when I came up against natural plateaus I was ok without making "that" commitment. I believe in chest days (especially the ladies kind, oh yes), tri and bi days, back days, leg days. I just believe that you should put equal emphasis on every muscle group, unless one is lacking. I hate seeing the chicken legs with 20 inch arms, no neck, but a 38 inch chest, etc. As someone that does physical work everyday, having your entire body in shape when doing anything physical > concentrating on one area. That's all I'm saying man, don't overdue the legs, take care of everything, just not all at once.


Bit off topic here.

I used to be a bit of a scrapper back in the day, but guys my size never really wanted to go.
The huge upper body guys with chicken legs always did, they were my favorite. Ever see a turtle on its back?

Now, I'm not religious, but believe strongly in what's right & wrong. 
I never picked a fight with anyone, if I believed I was in the wrong.
I knew I wouldn't win.

Only when I knew I was in the right, cause when I'm in the right, I believe there is a halo shinning above my head & I will not lose.

Just like religion, you can't believe in one & not the other. 

TT

If anyone out there is one of those chicken legged mother fuckers, ha ha, I laugh @ you!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Frozen said:


> Holy fuck timmy is that you?! I tottaly would if it is. Squats and deadlifts IMO and hiking if you have the terrain for it. And mountain biking and cross-country skiing because why not.


Ya, that's me, & the only reason I ever got in fights was because my titties are so small, I look like a man & I'm constantly getting sand in my vagina!!!

No that's not me!!!!!

TT


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Ya, that's me, & the only reason I ever got in fights was because my titties are so small, I look like a man & I'm constantly getting sand in my vagina!!!
> 
> No that's not me!!!!!
> 
> TT


Hey I'd tap it.

Your earlier post: You're right, way off topic bahahah.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I'm constantly getting sand in my vagina!!


Ya need to crawl headfirst...


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Ya, that's me, & the only reason I ever got in fights was because my titties are so small


I cant stop laughing at this. Also dude I would not fight you I'm just saying. No fucking way, you'd cave my goddamn face in and you'd still be running around like god damn crazy looking for another fight.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Frozen said:


> I cant stop laughing at this. Also dude I would not fight you I'm just saying. No fucking way, you'd cave my goddamn face in and you'd still be running around like god damn crazy looking for another fight.


Pussy :cheeky4:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Frozen said:


> I cant stop laughing at this. Also dude I would not fight you I'm just saying. No fucking way, you'd cave my goddamn face in and you'd still be running around like god damn crazy looking for another fight.


I don't want to fight you. You're hilarious!! Lets go partyin', We'll bring Seb:thumbsup: I have a feelin' he's nonstop entertainment.

I like that little practice rail setup, I think I might have to setup one of those.

TT


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I "got in shape" over the summer. Went from 194lbs 20% BF to 180lbs 8% BF. It was easy, just takes a little bit of commitment. I ate under 1500 calories a day for 2 months, ran about 4 miles a day on top of strength training (back/triceps, chest/biceps, legs/shoulders, and core) 6 days a week. Its not hard once you make it a habit.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

From the OP's question, I use the step mill. Thats the machine that Frozen mentioned for the argument that I just read. I also am big into training so I train legs year round. Definitely helps for the board season. I think someone mentioned it before, but get into training your entire body so you are proportioned. If you train with weights and have an effective plan, you don't really need much, if any cardio. Mix diet and training and you'll be set. Skinny fat people love their cardio and too much of it can break down your muscle gains if you don't diet and lift. 

Tyler, what cert do you hold? It better not be the Walmart certification that you can take online for $30 because from what I've read, you are lacking for a PT. Most gyms hire people to "become" trainers. They get on the corporate bandwagon and take the quick way to certified and then promote the gyms routine. I could be wrong about you, but I'm going off what I read.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Just to add to what people have said (though some of it is clearly stoned babble).
Nothing wrong with that of course, but its not always relevant.

Anyway get on a skateboard and make a point of bending a lot at the ankles and knees with a straight back. Tighten up the trucks and really muscle each turn pushing on the edges of the board while keeping that good posture.

Really good workout, fun and its the closest I have come to snowboarding in terms of muscle groups and balance as the stance is so similar.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Stretching is an important part of any exercise routine:


----------

